# panacur paste confussed?



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

ive been looking at this and ive just looked at the instructions and it says to give "Orally administer 1 syringe graduation per 1 kg bodyweight daily for 3 consecutive days" so because the kittens dont weigh this much yet is it safe to give now?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

No, it doesn't mean that  You just need to adjust the dosage accordingly, i.e. for a kitten weighing 500g you'd administer half a syringe graduation, once a day, for three consecutive days, per kitten.

It can be hard to get the dosage absolutely right with such tiny amounts, especially considering most of it will wind up on your walls. I'd check the packaging for the minimum weight/age of kitten you can use it for... I switched to Panacur liquid a few years from the paste and can't recall, sorry.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

its around 0.5ml for 3 days from, 3 or 4 weeks old, so 3,6,9,12 or 4,8,12 etc depend on what you do, worm mum same time aswell.


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

oh right thanks guys!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I have been using the liquid and to be honest i dislike it. It's very messy and ends up everywhere! I'm not sure how much is actually swallowed they seem to spit most of it out! They also hate the taste so much that they find it distressing.
I've never tried the paste but would consider it. I wonder how many syringes would be needed for a 3/4 kitten litter who are wormed 3 times. I might get some for the next litter, hopefully it will be a bit less messy


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

alisondalziel said:


> I have been using the liquid and to be honest i dislike it. It's very messy and ends up everywhere! I'm not sure how much is actually swallowed they seem to spit most of it out! They also hate the taste so much that they find it distressing.
> I've never tried the paste but would consider it. I wonder how many syringes would be needed for a 3/4 kitten litter who are wormed 3 times. I might get some for the next litter, hopefully it will be a bit less messy


it is very messy, try and do it slowly...haha :lol: cant even convience myself of that...they hate it and its taste RANK....yes ive eaten it ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!! I do one at a time on a table, easier reach and tisses near by to wipe mouths quickly, become a pro at it haha :thumbup:


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

As taylorbaby has said, Alison, the syringes are equally messy if not more so. I don't find them too bad when worming very young kittens as the amount you're dispensing is tiny.  But with slightly older kittens unless you get the syringe nozzle way to the back of mouth it gets spat and flicked everywhere 

I swapped to liquid for this reason (I also works out incredibly less expensive than the syringes which is a bonus). I tried something last year with the liquid which took slightly longer but worked well.. I mixed the required dose (which is a very small amount with the liquid) into a teaspoonful of highly flavoured food and popped each kitten separately into the kitten pen for moment for their first (extra hungry!) meal of the day. Food gone in seconds, kitten dosed accurately, no mess to clean up.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> As taylorbaby has said, Alison, the syringes are equally messy if not more so. I don't find them too bad when worming very young kittens as the amount you're dispensing is tiny. But with slightly older kittens unless you get the syringe nozzle way to the back of mouth it gets spat and flicked everywhere
> 
> I swapped to liquid for this reason (I also works out incredibly less expensive than the syringes which is a bonus). I tried something last year with the liquid which took slightly longer but worked well.. I mixed the required dose (which is a very small amount with the liquid) into a teaspoonful of highly flavoured food and popped each kitten separately into the kitten pen for moment for their first (extra hungry!) meal of the day. Food gone in seconds, kitten dosed accurately, no mess to clean up.


oh yes i also use the liquid £15 for a bottle, i bought the paste ONCE and it was half that price and only did 1 serving of kittens!! would have had to buy 12 of them!!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

The liquid has lasted that long, over several litters of kittens, that I'll probably have to throw it away before the bottle is even empty (must get it out of the fridge and check what it says on the bottle). Neverthless, it's still saved a fortune over the syringes, though I do worm on the last occasion at 13 weeks with Drontal.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> The liquid has lasted that long, over several litters of kittens, that I'll probably have to throw it away before the bottle is even empty (must get it out of the fridge and check what it says on the bottle). Neverthless, it's still saved a fortune over the syringes, though I do worm on the last occasion at 13 weeks with Drontal.


it does i buy mine from hyperdrug, bought 2 bottles, it does last a while my last bottle (tiny bit left but have throw it) was for the bengal kittens who are now 6months old, and it doesnt go off till next year!

i just get mine from the vet the syringes as i need them for elvis, they normally bun g me a extra couple, ive got about 40 different sizes in the cat draw!!


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

oh is the paste not good then its just it was recommended by someone on here i would have gotten the liquid if id of known lol.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

No, it's fine  Both can messy to be honest as even if you have the liquid you need a syringe from the vet to administer it. Aside from the occasion last year when I put the liquid on some food, I found it easier with a tiny 1ml syringe... rather than the paste from the big, fat syringes it's contained in. With very small kittens I think it's more comfortable for their mouths and enables you get the (mucher smaller) syringe nozzle further back on their tongue to try and avoid them spitting it out. After one or two doses they get the spit 'n flick off to a tee and I usually have more on the walls than in their mouths


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> No, it's fine  Both can messy to be honest as even if you have the liquid you need a syringe from the vet to administer it. Aside from the occasion last year when I put the liquid on some food, I found it easier with a tiny 1ml syringe... rather than the paste from the big, fat syringes it's contained in. With very small kittens I think it's more comfortable for their mouths and enables you get the (mucher smaller) syringe nozzle further back on their tongue to try and avoid them spitting it out. After one or two doses they get the spit 'n flick off to a tee and I usually have* more on the walls than in their mouths*


haha glad its not just me cleaning the walls/t shirt/cat tree/toys after :lol:

paste/liqud do the same thing BUT the paste comes in a small tube which is only enough for one worming session, you will need alot more of them, the liquid comes in a bottle enough for the entire litter and prob another one! and cost about double/triple less!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

glad thats that cleared up!!

i will stick to the liquid then! 

you can get the syringes from some online shops, think i got the liquid (10%) and a selection of syringes from the same place, could have been hyperdrug, or vet uk.

Why oh why can't they do a 'mini' pill for kittens? 1 pill for every 0.2kg weight. Thats my answer


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

alisondalziel said:


> glad thats that cleared up!!
> 
> i will stick to the liquid then!
> 
> ...


1 pill covers for 5 years of worming!!    that would be great and its tastes of chicken and they just eat it!!!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

that would be superb!!! 

seriously though, why dont they do kitten pills!!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

alisondalziel said:


> that would be superb!!!
> 
> seriously though, why dont they do kitten pills!!!!


think they are too small might choke them? thats what i always thought??


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

alisondalziel said:


> that would be superb!!!
> 
> seriously though, why dont they do kitten pills!!!!


That's a bloody good question. Wouldn't it make life SO much easier? Definitely a man who invented kitten wormers.

Surely though, Taylorbaby, the pills wouldn't need to be small... most pills of any kind contain only a small percentage of active ingredient, the rest is filler.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> That's a bloody good question. Wouldn't it make life SO much easier? Definitely a man who invented kitten wormers.
> 
> Surely though, Taylorbaby, the pills wouldn't need to be small... most pills of any kind contain only a small percentage of active ingredient, the rest is filler.


no i meant the kittens are to small?? I dunno I worry with tablets!! would a hell of alot easier though!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh, I see.. sorry  Misread you. Now, giving a pill to even the most difficult cat I'm ace at. But give me a syringe with wormer in it and you'd think I was blindfolded  Seriously though, it would be a huge help if kitten wormers came in tablet form.


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

why dont they do one for kittens like the spot on now that would be easy!!!!!! can i put the paste in roxys food as im pretty sure she will claw me to death :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

mycatroxy said:


> why dont they do one for kittens like the spot on now that would be easy!!!!!! can i put the paste in roxys food as im pretty sure she will claw me to death :lol:


its tastes rank and by putting it in food you dont know if they have all eaten it or got the right amount, so in the mouth is best


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

can i use spot on for roxy then and panacur for the kittens.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

what one is it? i read that advocate is ok thats what I use


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

havent got it yet would have to find one that was suitable for her. she can be quite funny with things in her food she isnt stupid and always seems to no lol


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

all mine do, actually I use milbamax during pregnancy and feeding,


----------

